# pheasant chicks



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone going to raise some from the DWR? I might try next year if they do it again


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought about for about three minutes, here are the details:
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1288&sid=29209014
See the "Adopt Pheasant Chicks" heading about halfway down this page http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game.html


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish they'd stop this nonsense and help the wild population and quite boasting fake populations to make good PR and it look like there doing there job.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha I think it's hilarious they are asking the hunters to raise their own birds now before they can hunt them!! Lmfao!! Fish and game are a COMPLETE joke!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They failed at pheasant management and put no effort into it. Time to admit it and actually fix the problems. I'm sick of there fake bandaid fixes.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lets see, you get the chicks,then you pay for the shots,you pay for the housing unit,you pay for the food,then when they are grown you give them back to Fish and game,then you BUY a license to hunt the birds you spent money and time to raise.:shock:Maybe if they tied it in with a 4H project or something.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

This seems rather foolish. I can understand them contracting this out to some farmers in different areas of the state, near where they would release the adult birds, but this is just dumb.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You ever heard the story about chicken little? 

Do you ever wonder why some people affiliated with certain hunting groups seem to draw tags or their family members seem to draw tags all the time. 

It could be the chicken little theory.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> You ever heard the story about chicken little?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why some people affiliated with certain hunting groups seem to draw tags or their family members seem to draw tags all the time.
> 
> It could be the chicken little theory.


If that's the case, give me 50!! And I don't even hunt pheasants! The fish cops hate me and my family... Haha maybe that's why we never draw tags!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We have great biologists don't we? I think this should prove just how rediculous and lazy your great Utah DWR is. Habitat projects, habitat purchases and working with landowners is how you fix this problem . This is the bandaid lazy approach.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy crap 1eye, have you no idea about upland game and the management there of? 
All I ever hear you do is bitch, bitch, bitch and mostly about stuff you clearly know nothing about. You go out and drive around a little and dream about the past, which has probably become distorted in you mind, and then come on here and pretend to have all the answers. Dean Mitchell probably understands upland game better than any person in the state and has been involved in the management for years. To come on here and throw out a ridiculous accusation that the DWR is just stupid and lazy and incompetent...it's no wonder you are always getting lambasted by other members of this forum. If you have some serious concerns, get into your car, stop by and pickup Horn Hunter on your way, drive up to Salt Lake, and walk into the DWR office and ask for Dean Mitchell, a more knowledgeable, congenial public servant you will never meet. I'll bet you he will invite you right in( or set an appointment time) and listen to your concerns and answer your questions.
Now as to the pheasant program, which is the latest target of your buffoonery, it is nothing new. The DWR has been very successfully running a similar program for years with Chuckars. It has given hunters an opportunity to hunt these great birds that probably would never have happened with out it. You know, in stead of just bitchin and moaning and trying to make us think you are the great hope and salvation of hunting here in Utah, just go down and sign up for this program and become a contributor...put your money where your mouth is..do something positive for a change.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Holy crap 1eye, have you no idea about upland game and the management there of?
> All I ever hear you do is bitch, bitch, bitch and mostly about stuff you clearly know nothing about. You go out and drive around a little and dream about the past, which has probably become distorted in you mind, and then come on here and pretend to have all the answers. Dean Mitchell probably understands upland game better than any person in the state and has been involved in the management for years. To come on here and throw out a ridiculous accusation that the DWR is just stupid and lazy and incompetent...it's no wonder you are always getting lambasted by other members of this forum. If you have some serious concerns, get into your car, stop by and pickup Horn Hunter on your way, drive up to Salt Lake, and walk into the DWR office and ask for Dean Mitchell, a more knowledgeable, congenial public servant you will never meet. I'll bet you he will invite you right in( or set an appointment time) and listen to your concerns and answer your questions.
> Now as to the pheasant program, which is the latest target of your buffoonery, it is nothing new. The DWR has been very successfully running a similar program for years with Chuckars. It has given hunters an opportunity to hunt these great birds that probably would never have happened with out it. You know, in stead of just bitchin and moaning and trying to make us think you are the great hope and salvation of hunting here in Utah, just go down and sign up for this program and become a contributor...put your money where your mouth is..do something positive for a change.


This is a great post! Thank you!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Holy crap 1eye, have you no idea about upland game and the management there of?
> All I ever hear you do is bitch, bitch, bitch and mostly about stuff you clearly know nothing about. You go out and drive around a little and dream about the past, which has probably become distorted in you mind, and then come on here and pretend to have all the answers. Dean Mitchell probably understands upland game better than any person in the state and has been involved in the management for years. To come on here and throw out a ridiculous accusation that the DWR is just stupid and lazy and incompetent...it's no wonder you are always getting lambasted by other members of this forum. If you have some serious concerns, get into your car, stop by and pickup Horn Hunter on your way, drive up to Salt Lake, and walk into the DWR office and ask for Dean Mitchell, a more knowledgeable, congenial public servant you will never meet. I'll bet you he will invite you right in( or set an appointment time) and listen to your concerns and answer your questions.
> Now as to the pheasant program, which is the latest target of your buffoonery, it is nothing new. The DWR has been very successfully running a similar program for years with Chuckars. It has given hunters an opportunity to hunt these great birds that probably would never have happened with out it. You know, in stead of just bitchin and moaning and trying to make us think you are the great hope and salvation of hunting here in Utah, just go down and sign up for this program and become a contributor...put your money where your mouth is..do something positive for a change.


It's the same 4 people who continue to play the blind advocate for the DWR. Muleskinner , Marty, SS, and you. Why don't you wake the hell up? I don't need a peace of paper to go out and look and see populations of many game have plummeted. You're okay with fake populations and band aid results. Go in your back yard and shoot chickens to get that same "opportunity". Opportunity doesn't mean taking whatever the **** they throw your way to cover the fact they have utterly failed at a part of management . Yes there is a lot involved with being able to sustain some pheasant populations in Utah, but releasing pen raised chickens is the worst idea and answer they've come up with . It makes no sense and is stupid. Let's introduce disease to what's left of the wild ones, let's make them as a favorable and easy looking target to the predators. They'll just throw more money away. This is not the answer and is not a sustainable answer. Fix the problems and quite with the fake bandaid effects. I guess when you can't see there not doing there job you might be content with shooting pen raised chickens , but guess what.... I've hunted, watched, and chased wild ring necks , I'm not content with hunting chickens.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dear #1 eye,
Please call your doctor. Your meds aren't working. Electro shock therapy may me needed. 

Your non friend marty.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what I think of when 1-eye posts:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> This is what I think of when 1-eye posts:


Yes I come off a little strong, but only a little. Most of you must not have experienced the beauty of a real wild rooster here . If you had I don't get why you're all so willing to let it go away. You all have given up and accept what is put in front of you even if it is a terrible joke of what used to be. If you'd ever experienced actual pheasant numbers where we live you wouldn't be on the bandwagon to just let it go. And you call yourself sportsmen, hunters, and conservationists .


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It's the same 4 people who continue to play the blind advocate for the DWR. Muleskinner , Marty, SS, and you. Why don't you wake the hell up? I don't need a peace of paper to go out and look and see populations of many game have plummeted. You're okay with fake populations and band aid results. Go in your back yard and shoot chickens to get that same "opportunity". Opportunity doesn't mean taking whatever the **** they throw your way to cover the fact they have utterly failed at a part of management . Yes there is a lot involved with being able to sustain some pheasant populations in Utah, but releasing pen raised chickens is the worst idea and answer they've come up with . It makes no sense and is stupid. Let's introduce disease to what's left of the wild ones, let's make them as a favorable and easy looking target to the predators. They'll just throw more money away. This is not the answer and is not a sustainable answer. Fix the problems and quite with the fake bandaid effects. I guess when you can't see there not doing there job you might be content with shooting pen raised chickens , but guess what.... I've hunted, watched, and chased wild ring necks , I'm not content with hunting chickens.


This from a guy that just a couple of months ago was asking what pheasant eat. BTW how is your food plot coming along?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea I do call myself all those things. Yes I have hunted wild rooster. Maybe you should set up a napkin meeting and start thinning out hawks, and eagles and whatever else kills pheasants. Maybe spring ville shooter can help. He hates eagles and probably America too. But I hear he likes turkeys. Let us know when and where and kind of napkins to bring.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with Utah and pheasants is that you don't have 100,000 acres planted in grain and corn for a decent habitat. If you don't believe me take a trip to Kansas, Nebraska, South Dakota, and even North Dakota and see what they have for the pheasants to live in. At one time Utah had some good acreage for pheasants but that is long gone and if hunters want to hunt them then they are going to have to raise them just to let them go and shoot them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> This from a guy that just a couple of months ago was asking what pheasant eat. BTW how is your food plot coming along?


Well I planted it a few days ago, got rain and water on it, and it is supposed to rain a few times in the next 10 days. And I asked for tips because it is for the most part dry land.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Yea I do call myself all those things. Yes I have hunted wild rooster. Maybe you should set up a napkin meeting and start thinning out hawks, and eagles and whatever else kills pheasants. Maybe spring ville shooter can help. He hates eagles and probably America too. But I hear he likes turkeys. Let us know when and where and kind of napkins to bring.


Let me ask you this then, why are you okay with losing it?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The Dakotas have lots of pheasants, and lots of hawks. They also have land that is in the CRP. You need places for pheasants to live. And that doesn't include cement canals, overhead sprinkling systems, fields plowed to the last inch, monoculture crops, etc.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> The Dakotas have lots of pheasants, and lots of hawks. They also have land that is in the CRP. You need places for pheasants to live. And that doesn't include cement canals, overhead sprinkling systems, fields plowed to the last inch, monoculture crops, etc.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


And no one believes we can work toward achieving better populations by working with landowners ?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just saying by working with pheasants forever, the UDWR, maybe groups like the Utah Chukar and wildlife foundation, NWTF, and landowners, there could be ways to purchase more critical habitat give landowners some incentive to leave portions in-cut, plant CRP in areas and sign agreements with landowners. Plant some BLM land . I feel like from north to south in our state we could yield better pheasant numbers. If you can get the habitat there, it will help turkey's, ducks, geese, quail, deer, and predators with good habitat aren't as much of a threat. If there's a will there's a way, but the will seems to have faded. I don't think many people around me would scoff at the idea of having a field improved at the cost of leaving a portion ungrazed or uncut, I would be willing.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And no one believes we can work toward achieving better populations by working with landowners ?


"Working with landowners" is a broad term. What do you mean?

I think it would take pretty much every landowner there is and it would mean changing farming methods, crops raised, access, entitlements, and

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

I would bet that if you drew up a successful plan that would bear fruit for all of the parties involved you would win a Nobel Prize. Especially given the fact that we are in Utah.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Let me ask you this then, why are you okay with losing it?


I'm OK with it because we have destroyed it by building houses and towns where the birds used to live. It's never going to be the same. This is an OK solution. Not perfect but OK. I may even go get some for my kids. I haven't hunted pheasants in 20 years. That's my contribution.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm OK with it because we have destroyed it by building houses and towns where the birds used to live. It's never going to be the same. This is an OK solution. Not perfect but OK. I may even go get some for my kids. I haven't hunted pheasants in 20 years. That's my contribution.


Your only contribution is giving up. Many places have not built houses in pheasants habitat and yet they are still decimated. I admit there isn't much left before the last wild rooster goes down in Utah , if the problem is going to be fixed it isn't going to be from "contributors" like you and it needs to be done now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

There it goes again...........tell me the great contributions you have made 1-I other than blaming others for there stupidity and inability to manage, which by the way IS NOT A CONTRIBUTION.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

HOT AIR IS NOTHING BUT HOT AIR. If you feel that you can make a difference go do it and quit criticizing others for not having the same agenda as you..............whatever that may be.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

bpturkeys said:


> holy crap 1eye, have you no idea about upland game and the management there of?
> All i ever hear you do is bitch, bitch, bitch and mostly about stuff you clearly know nothing about. You go out and drive around a little and dream about the past, which has probably become distorted in you mind, and then come on here and pretend to have all the answers. Dean mitchell probably understands upland game better than any person in the state and has been involved in the management for years. To come on here and throw out a ridiculous accusation that the dwr is just stupid and lazy and incompetent...it's no wonder you are always getting lambasted by other members of this forum. If you have some serious concerns, get into your car, stop by and pickup horn hunter on your way, drive up to salt lake, and walk into the dwr office and ask for dean mitchell, a more knowledgeable, congenial public servant you will never meet. I'll bet you he will invite you right in( or set an appointment time) and listen to your concerns and answer your questions.
> Now as to the pheasant program, which is the latest target of your buffoonery, it is nothing new. The dwr has been very successfully running a similar program for years with chuckars. It has given hunters an opportunity to hunt these great birds that probably would never have happened with out it. You know, in stead of just bitchin and moaning and trying to make us think you are the great hope and salvation of hunting here in utah, just go down and sign up for this program and become a contributor...put your money where your mouth is..do something positive for a change.


read this!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think pheasants bring in so much money in states like Nebraska they actually use some of the tag money to raise more "pen raised birds". 

Why do farmers in Utah think they need to plow in everything and allow their top soil to blow away?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I think if there were some incentive to those that raised them they might have better luck in recruiting people to do it. A lot of people that don't hunt may be enticed if they got half off of fishing license or something. Just a thought.

Don't know how effective the practice is or what the end result is but any extra bird in the field is a good thing. Even if the most of the pen raised birds feed the predators would the end result not still be more wild birds in the field?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I think if there were some incentive to those that raised them they might have better luck in recruiting people to do it. A lot of people that don't hunt may be enticed if they got half off of fishing license or something. Just a thought.
> 
> Don't know how effective the practice is or what the end result is but any extra bird in the field is a good thing. Even if the most of the pen raised birds feed the predators would the end result not still be more wild birds in the field?


How in the hell do you figure that's more wild birds in the field? A pen raised bird is not wild period .


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

well...........sence predatory birds (birds of pray) kill pheasant fer eatin and da pen raised birds err targited no different dan da wild birds it woulds stands to reasons dat at least for da short terms its woulds increase da wild birds numbers in da field. We's gets to shoots dem both.

Makes sense now?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> How in the hell do you figure that's more wild birds in the field? A pen raised bird is not wild period .


Because the predators ate the pen birds and that left more wild alive:doh:


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I see lots of pheasants on any given day I can show you a handful of roosters the problem is they are in city limits and unhuntable I have no problem with what the Dwr is doing I killed a few chickens last year was it as fun as wild ones not even close but I find more joy in watching the dogs work if I had a place I would raise some I don't believe there is a way to fix the problem in utah there is no habitat for them and not enough open country even if a population could be established where would the pheasants go on private property and I'm not a big fan of my money going to help establish birds on property I'll never get the opportunity to hunt if you wanna hunt wild birds just go east eight hours it's fun it ain't that expensive and they are wild and run all day long


----------

